# Newest Gidget update (after the ultrasounds)



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

They did multiple ultrasounds only pay for the first one. Everything looks good and it did show that she was very gassy. The only thing a bit off was the liver is usually sharp edges on the ultrasound and hers is round. Which would worry him a bit if her blood work did not come back good a week before. So what we are going to do is wait 30 days and do another blood panel and possibly another ultrasound as well. It could be something with her liver, he looked for a shunt but could not find one so we are just going to watch it for now. He gave her some drops for gas that he had to make his on concotion of due to her size. She has to take the drops 30 mins before each meal every 12 hours. She has had 3 doses but it has not seemed to help yet. What is even stranger is she only seems to do this star gazing and then belching thing when she is on my lap on the couch. She has been with me all weekend at a brewery, festival, auction, etc... and not one time has she had this behavior although she is belchy she does not do the star gazing but as soon as we get home usually a bit after she eats she starts looking around weird again. It is not like some of the videos I see where they throw their head way back this is more like she is just watching something that isnt there. My vet says he has seen dogs do strange things when they have gas and I know I myself when I feel like I need to burp that I tend to straighten my torso so I am praying that is just her weird way of trying to release gas?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping y'all in my prayers!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

if she is only doing this at home... makes me wonder if it isn't environmental in the home... don't know what it could be though....


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

Hopefully the medication they gave you will help resolve the problem. Minnie, Pip and I are sending prayers your way!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes it is strange, none of my other dogs act like this and it is only after she eats and here at home. She acts normal in every other way, extremely playful and happy


----------

